# GarageBand Snap to Grid?



## rosko.vair (Apr 29, 2022)

Hello,

I'm in GarageBand 10.3.4... Something happened that turned off snap-to-grid, and now I cannot find the way to turn it back. The help menu says to go to "Edit -> Snap to Grid" but that is not one of the options under edit. Anyone know about this? It's really messing with my workflow.


----------



## Superabbit (May 5, 2022)

How about Command+G?



https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5d4dcd89a70bc90001638861/t/5d52e03306d5f90001ade21b/1565712436800/GARAGEBAND+Help+Sheet.pdf


----------

